# Who's getting snow?



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank God it wasn't us this time:clap:

I feel for you guys:whistling


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Leo G said:


> That way I can get the snowblower out of the cellar.


Really??
You keep the snowblower in the cellah?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> Really??
> You keep the snowblower in the cellah?


In case of nuclear attack.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Brooklyn, NY 11218


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Only got a couple inches. I was dissapointed. I wanted at least 1ft to get in soem nice plowing time.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

tcleve4911 said:


> Really??
> You keep the snowblower in the cellah?


I don't have an outbuilding. So into the cellar it goes. I have a ramp for the Bilco entry. In and out, not a problem.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Somewhere around 20" of snow here in the Northwest corner of Connecticut.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I don't have an outbuilding. So into the cellar it goes. I have a ramp for the Bilco entry. In and out, not a problem.


 I'll be constructing a shed this Spring, to house all my gas powered equipment.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Snow blowers start hard when they are frozen. After being in my cellar all year mine started on the 6th pull. Considering it is as old as it is and one pull starting didn't exist, I think it does quite well. It is on its 2nd spark plug.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Snow blowers start hard when they are frozen. After being in my cellar all year mine started on the 6th pull. Considering it is as old as it is and one pull starting didn't exist, I think it does quite well. It is on its 2nd spark plug.


 My garage isn't heated, so a shed won't be much of a downgrade for storage.:laughing:

I just need to make space for my truck in there again.:whistling


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

fugh snow, fugh snow right in the mouth


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

Don't hold back Day!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

rino1494 said:


> Only got a couple inches. I was dissapointed. I wanted at least 1ft to get in soem nice plowing time.


X2, 3"-6" is just right. Little stress on the truck, faster to clean up and i still make the same money. Sure could use the extra money right now, plowing is easy money for me, make around $1k per storm if it is under 12", good money for sitting on yer duff with the heat on and stereo cranking.:thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

loneframer said:


> I'll be constructing a shed this Spring, to house all my gas powered equipment.:thumbsup:


I've got to do the same thing.
....but mamma doesn't want a crappy looking shed in the back forty.
She'll only let me build it if I can come up with a cool design....and I agree:shifty:

Got any cool designs, Riz?

Oh yeah.......how much snow?........









:drink:


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm not excited about this next snow storm at all. Our wedding is Friday at 5pm and that's when it is supposed to be the worst. We're having the wedding in a small town and then driving 30 miles to have supper. Then supposed to drive back to the small town for a big party that my buddy is throwing. That's a lot of driving in 7-10 inches of snow and 30-35 mph winds. I'm praying it's not that bad or that it holds off for a while.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

I've just heard from my friend up in West Paris, Maine.
He says it has been snowing heavily for three days now.
His wife has done nothing but stare through the window.
He says if it doesn't stop soon he'll probably have to let her in.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

city has hired us to stack snow with the excavator at their dump site. be busy next couple of wks 8-10 hrs a day. snow sucks. here's a couple of pics.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

dayexco said:


> city has hired us to stack snow with the excavator at their dump site. be busy next couple of wks 8-10 hrs a day. snow sucks. here's a couple of pics.


If working 8-10 hrs a day for a couple of weeks in a heated cab on economy mode sucks, then I would love to see your jobs that don't suck!!!:clap: That looks like getting paid to watch other people work from your lazy boy.........where do I sign up???:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

We're hitting the 40's this weekend. I'll be happy to see that and I will be taking advantage of it any way I can!


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

> posted by dayexco
> 
> city has hired us to stack snow with the excavator at their dump site. be busy next couple of wks 8-10 hrs a day. snow sucks. here's a couple of pics.
> 
> ...


Steady work in equipment w/ heat always sounds good to me. I get pretty bored stockpiling material or screening loam with excavator. 

BTW, do you like snow? :whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My heart bleeds for you as I look out my window at the 4' of snow surrounding my driveway and the 2 1/2' in my yard.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

this was in our local thursday's paper.


Posted: Thursday, February 3, 2011 1:00 pm

Winter records falling like snow By Terry Hoffman, Staff Writer The Public Opinion | 0 comments

The records for snowfall continue to be obliterated by the winter of 2010-11 in northeast South Dakota. And more are sure to drop, according to the National Weather Service in Aberdeen.

The snows that fell Sunday and Monday on Watertown added to a record-smashing accumulation for a two-month period. The 20.4 inches of white stuff received last month was the fourth-highest for any January. Coupled with the record setting 29 inches in December, the two-month total of 49.4 inches ousted the previous high of 37.6 inches, which was set last year. The three-month total of 51.4 inches (November, December and January) is also a record.

"Unfortunately, it looks like the Watertown area is probably going to shatter its record for snowfall," said meteorologist David Hintz of the NWS. "Without another flake of snow the rest of the season, this winter would be in the top 10 for snowfall and we all know that won't be the case."


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

That seems kinda low for your area. I know in '95 we had over 100" of snow total for the season. That included Feb. and March. Either way, that is still alot of snow. We have only been getting small storms, like 2 or 3 inches. The biggest so far was 5". We still have over 30" on the season.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow! 

Here I've been thinking how hard this winter must be for Gene and Rino they must be getting a lot of snow.

We've had over 60" of snow since the 2nd of January.

I just worked my backhoe for 3 days clearing driveways so they could be plowed if there is another storm. 15 hours of that time was on 1 driveway.

These are the first three days I've had work for a machine since Oct? So I'm not complaining.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Sentiment:

http://www.facebook.com/MALCO.Facilitator#!/MALCO.Facilitator/posts/189022411121500


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

> posted by denick
> 
> Wow!
> 
> ...


We had about the same amount. There have been numerous roof collapses in our area. Guys are charging $100/hr. to shovel 
residential roofs. 

Our town is going to try to widen streets with a huge snowblower 
mounted on a truck that has to be 30 yrs. old. We are supposed to have at least 1 truck on so I will try to get some pics.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I've been missing all of those big storms Nick. You guys that are on the coast have been getting slammed. I am just too far inland that I am only getting a couple inches of it.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I just got in from plowing my route with only 2 driveways left. One i will do later and the other tomorrow. Knees hurt and left shoulder is killing me from running the wheel and plow control, aweful tired from the heat and riding around for the last 12hrs. But i made a an easy $700 today.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

on a typical year we get well over 100" of snow and its usually more like 120" in recent years. this year we have only had about 60" and you guys over on the east coast have been getting it all. I just hope that damn rodent in Punxatawney is right about he early spring, without the big snowfall this year it would be nice ot get an early jump on dirt work for the upcoming season.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

had another 14" of the white sh!t last nite.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Sounds like you may becoming a bit tired of the glorious white flakes :laughing:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

well, i finally pissed em off enough at plowsite and got banned!!:whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

Was it about USM, they hate those threads. :thumbup:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

dayexco said:


> well, i finally pissed em off enough at plowsite and got banned!!:whistling:whistling:whistling



:thumbup::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

jmacd said:


> Was it about USM, they hate those threads. :thumbup:


yeah! :whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

Hay Day, a little off subject but I tried to join "lets talk snow" today and they are not accepting any new members.

Do you know anything about that and what can I do about it.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

jmacd said:


> Hay Day, a little off subject but I tried to join "lets talk snow" today and they are not accepting any new members.
> 
> Do you know anything about that and what can I do about it.


didn't see this til now, boy, haven't heard a thing, but will ask and find out.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

So you got banned over there huh? I guess i will have to toss in my opinion and stir the pot over there now. I have noticed here and there that some of my comments get deleted and they were actually helpful replies to problems guys were having with vehicles. I guess all my previous yrs of working at mom/pop shops, dealerships and a body shop just do not compare to the knowledge of a grass cutter. :thumbsup:


----------

